# Jared Shaw Reacts to Kimbo/Petruzelli Finish



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

'Back of the head, back of the head!'











I think it's merely indicative of what Kimbo really is, a marginal prospect who entered the sport at a late age with no legitimate martial arts background. When he faces someone like Petruzelli, a UFC veteran and kickboxer who has fought in K-1 a couple times, with 8 of his 9 MMA wins coming by KO/TKO, never been finished with strikes in his MMA career, a more experienced and skilled fighter, with only 3-4 fights to his name, this is the result we end up with. If Kimbo continues to train and take the sport seriously, perhaps he could continue to develop, but he was never going to be a top fighter.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

In all fairness, they haven't done him any favors by putting nothing but tomato cans in the cage with him. If the guy is serious about the game, he's going to have to risk losing and fight some tougher guys.


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

stitch1z said:


> In all fairness, they haven't done him any favors by putting nothing but tomato cans in the cage with him. If the guy is serious about the game, he's going to have to risk losing and fight some tougher guys.



An essential and integral part of any fighters' game is to promptly gain experience. Feeding Kimno to the wolves upon his first, second, third, fourth fights respectively is absolute foolishness. Although building Kimbo up, given the many unknown quantities that he posed, they had to realize that he was going to get clocked against someone with a technical acumen sooner rather than later.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

stitch1z said:


> In all fairness, they haven't done him any favors by putting nothing but tomato cans in the cage with him. If the guy is serious about the game, he's going to have to risk losing and fight some tougher guys.


Hey, there's nothing wrong with him getting less accomplished opponents, as long as he doesn't do it in the _main event._


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

vandalian said:


> Hey, there's nothing wrong with him getting less accomplished opponents, as long as he doesn't do it in the _main event._


Even with that said, they haven't been giving him less accomplished opponents. They've been feeding him tried, tested, and proven losers that should have NO chance of beating him.

I would love it if they were giving Kimbo opponents he might have a slight edge over. That's fine for building a fighter. But most of the guys Kimbo has fought shouldn't have even been cleared by the Athletic commission.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

I have to agree with vandalian, There is other televised fights on the card for a reason.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Oh, I do think he should be testing himself, but my main point is that he isn't main event material. I don't care how many Youtube videos he made. I think EliteXC really overestimates his popularity.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Kimbo will never be the quality of fighter that deserves to be in the main event.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

On a side note, Hulk Hogan is doing pretty well after splitting with his wife. I thought that was his daughter at first.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

vandalian said:


> Hey, there's nothing wrong with him getting less accomplished opponents, as long as he doesn't do it in the _main event._


Says who? If people tune in to watch him fight tomato cans, which they have, they'll continue doing so. It's not like EXC has a huge stable of talented fighters either to pick from as a main event either. Sorry but Lawlor won't keep EXC on CBS nor will he alone sellout an arena.

BTW I doubt they'll put their other cash cow, Gina, up against Cyborg now that Kimbo has lost his allure. EXC better sign Tito if they want another guy who can headline a card, they're doomed if they have everything riding on Kimbo.


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Shogun said:


> On a side note, Hulk Hogan is doing pretty well after splitting with his wife. I thought that was his daughter at first.


Thats not his daughter? damn thats creepy.. she looks exactly like her


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Shogun said:


> On a side note, Hulk Hogan is doing pretty well after splitting with his wife. I thought that was his daughter at first.


Yeah, I thought that was his daughter too! He's a fast worker! 

Rep for the Jared Shaw reaction. Its funny but also sad to watch. This is what happens when you put your eggs into one basket!


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Shogun said:


> Says who? If people tune in to watch him fight tomato cans, which they have, they'll continue doing so. It's not like EXC has a huge stable of talented fighters either to pick from as a main event either. Sorry but Lawlor won't keep EXC on CBS nor will he alone sellout an arena.


Well, whose fault is that? Methinks it's EliteXC.
This ain't WWE. You don't market guys based solely on their popularity. This is a sport.
The cream rises. Fedor didn't get where he is because of his flamboyant persona, his tattoos or his giant beard. He looks like a freakin' high school gym teacher, for God's sake!
No, he got where he is by beating people's asses. So did Anderson, Chuck, Tito, Randy and Wanderlei. They had to get good before they were marketable.
Sure EliteXC can crow about getting a few lukewarm MMA fans to tune in and watch Kimbo punch some unqualified arsehole in the face, but the day will come when even those lukewarm fans get wise to the fact that he's not really that good.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I think this interview with Shaw afterwards is hilarious. He addresses the claim that he was screaming "Nooooooo" when Kimbo was losing, and he tries to put a spin on it... classic:

http://www.mmascraps.com/2008/10/jared-shaw-its-panic-time.html


"I JUST WANT FAIR MIXED MARTIAL ARTS"

:laugh:


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Shogun said:


> On a side note, Hulk Hogan is doing pretty well after splitting with his wife. I thought that was his daughter at first.


I'm pretty sure that was his daughter.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

wtf is with jared's mouth, its HUGE! he looks like a Simpsons character.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

HexRei said:


> wtf is with jared's mouth, its HUGE! he looks like a Simpsons character.


For some reason his eyebrows really piss me off, they're always raised when he's talking about something that I don't think he's telling the truth about lol.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> I think this interview with Shaw afterwards is hilarious. He addresses the claim that he was screaming "Nooooooo" when Kimbo was losing, and he tries to put a spin on it... classic:
> 
> http://www.mmascraps.com/2008/10/jared-shaw-its-panic-time.html
> 
> ...


Didn't he look like he was about to cry.


----------



## XitUp (Jan 11, 2007)

Shogun said:


> On a side note, Hulk Hogan is doing pretty well after splitting with his wife. I thought that was his daughter at first.


I think his daughter was there too. His new bird and his daughter look kinda similar, it's a bit creepy.


----------



## MADDSNIPER (Dec 28, 2006)

yea i seen a photo of both of them sitting beside Hogan, they really do look so alike.


----------



## dvddanny (Feb 4, 2007)

Fedor>all said:


> For some reason his eyebrows really piss me off, they're always raised when he's talking about something that I don't think he's telling the truth about lol.


After watching it i deduced that Jared Shaw's eye brows are his built in BS o' meter. When ever he says something that is complete bs they shoot up to warn others of the utter crap that is about to spew out of that guys mouth.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2008/10...bout-shamrocks-cut-and-more-in-new-interview/

Guys read the interview he was upset that Seth hit the back of the head. In fact he is telling Kimbo's camp to file an appeal.

I like Elite XC, I kinda like Kimbo, but I hate Jared Shaw the guy is just plain stupid and annoying.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Didn't he look like he was about to cry.


lol he really did, especially when Dana was mentioned.



XitUp said:


> I think his daughter was there too. His new bird and his daughter look kinda similar, it's a bit creepy.


What's with that chicks legs? She walks like Bambi.



dvddanny said:


> After watching it i deduced that Jared Shaw's eye brows are his built in BS o' meter. When ever he says something that is complete bs they shoot up to warn others of the utter crap that is about to spew out of that guys mouth.


Exactly my point lol, my sister has the same habit when she tells a lie.



bbjd7 said:


> http://fiveouncesofpain.com/2008/10...bout-shamrocks-cut-and-more-in-new-interview/
> 
> Guys read the interview he was upset that Seth hit the back of the head. In fact he is telling Kimbo's camp to file an appeal.
> 
> I like Elite XC, I kinda like Kimbo, but I hate Jared Shaw the guy is just plain stupid and annoying.


Yeah he said that in the video I posted, but it's pure BS. Kimbo was done after the first punch landed, if they win an appeal then we know just how crooked the Florida State Boxing Commission and EliteXC is.


----------



## nicknj53 (Jun 5, 2008)

They did it to Brock Lesnar. His second fight was against Frank Mir a former UFC Champ who has world class BJJ which he lost to (but looked good). His next fight was Heath Herring a top level fighter who has fight some of the best fighters in the world in Pride, UFC, and other organizations. His third fight is against this guy named Randy Coture....maybe you have heard of him......???


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

nicknj53 said:


> They did it to Brock Lesnar. His second fight was against Frank Mir a former UFC Champ who has world class BJJ which he lost to (but looked good). His next fight was Heath Herring a top level fighter who has fight some of the best fighters in the world in Pride, UFC, and other organizations. His third fight is against this guy named Randy Coture....maybe you have heard of him......???


It's actually his fourth fight, he fought Min Soo Kim in his MMA debut.


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

nicknj53 said:


> They did it to Brock Lesnar. His second fight was against Frank Mir a former UFC Champ who has world class BJJ which he lost to (but looked good). His next fight was Heath Herring a top level fighter who has fight some of the best fighters in the world in Pride, UFC, and other organizations. His third fight is against this guy named Randy Coture....maybe you have heard of him......???



I've never looked at Herring as a top level HW. Sure he has the experience to compute against, but he doesn't excel in any one area of the game and he has drifted towards mediocrity in recent years. No where near the upper echelon of HW's in the UFC.


----------

